
What does a great software engineer look like? - MarkMc
https://medium.com/airtribe/what-does-a-great-software-engineer-look-like-27ae75eabf79
======
blastbeat
This is a reasonable list and matches my experiences so far. But I have yet to
meet somebody, who combines all those traits.

